# [Calculate Linux] Gentoo amélioré ? {conclusion}

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous après une période d'essai de calculate-linux pensant qu'il pourrait correspondre à mes besoins/facilités.

Ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est la facilité avec laquelle j'ai pu installer "gentoo",plasma et systemd en binaire mais sans pour autant retrouver Gentoo, je dirais même que c'est une autre distribution.

L'inconvénient c'est que ça m'a semblé beacoup moins clair....

Qu'en pensez-vous de calculate-linux, est-ce une option pertinente ?

Je vous remercie, cordialement, Skwal.Last edited by Skwal on Tue Jul 30, 2019 10:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Skwal

Je m'auto-répond après quelques essais d'installation:

Calculate Linux est présentée comme une solution entreprise, ce qui a son sens:

Les plus:

- Déploiement facile: Calculate Linux s'installe en binaire, ce qui est très rapide !

- Le partitionnement automatique semble assez bien fait: j'ai pû partitionner facilement en BTRFS-compress.

- La stabilité du système est là, même si l'installation n'est pas compilée.

- Les pilotes sont installés automatiquement.

- Le nom de compte: ça m'étonne car on peut mettre une majuscule, ce que je pense être un point positif.

- La possibilité de recompiler le système après l'installation, mais n'ayant même pas essayé je ne saurai en dire plus.

Les moins:

(Là c'est relatif, je n'expose que mon point de vue, ça diverge selon les besoins et les goûts.)

- Un peu trop opaque, on ne sait pas vraiment ce qui se passe, pas terrible pour un apprentissage Gentoo.

- Pas très clair au niveau de l'installation UEFI, heureusement il existe un tuto fait par Adrien D.

En conclusion:

Ben Calculate Linux j'aime bien au final mais ce n'est pas ce que j'utiliserai car j'aime bien comprendre et connaitre mon système.

Si vous voulez installer "Gentoo" sans vous prendre la tête ça semble être une solution pertinente, bon boulot !   :Mr. Green: 

Voilà, en espérant que ça puisse vous éclairer !

----------

